# Super Clydesdale bikes



## jimbobadoodle (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey, I'm after some help. In a push for fitness I've decided to buy a bike but I'm in desperate need of advice. I need one that will support my frankkly huge 400LB frame with out the frame snapping, tyres bursting or the pedals falling off and killing me! If anyone can help then I'd be really geratefull. I want a hardtail XC and preferably one with locking forks because I don't fancy tasting my front wheel!

Thanks for the help

P.S. sorry for the double post!


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

Kona Hoss would be the place to start. No lockout on the Marz DJ forks though, lockout is a feature typically found on lighter XC forks, not the heavier DJ/All mountain forks that a bigger clyde needs. Going over the bars isn't a real issue with a non-lockout fork, lockout is more for improving climbing ability.


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

Good for you man, mountain biking is the one sport where you can be heavy and still have a blast and even be fast! You may have to pony up some extra cash for strong 36-spoke handbuilt wheels, and you'll probably break some stuff at first. I second the motion for the Kona Hoss to start with and just upgrade as you break things. Eventually you'll get a rig put together that works. Good luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kidcurry73 (Jun 25, 2007)

You also might take a look at the Haro Escape Comp is not for the weight weenie at 32lbs but it is pretty beefy.

http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/escape_comp.php

It comes with a lock-out on the fork and is "u-turn" (Tora 302) so you can adjust the travel from 85 to 130 mm thus lowering the front end for climbs.


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

im 330lbs and ride a Hoss, its hada fair few upgrades to it but i love the hunk of blue/purple shiny metal 

Tis a strong beast like, ive crashed several times and never damaged the frame (only minor scratches etc)

Gets my :thumbsup:

See its newest pics at www.robandgem.net


----------



## jimboyzguy (Jun 26, 2007)

I weigh around 355 and I just bought a Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc. Seems like it can hold me pretty well. Took it on a 15 mile ride across the valley today, on road and dirt and it handled like a dream. I realized how out of shape I am though, as the many short climbs had me taking a break halfway through.

The wheels may be the weak point, but with the tires pumped up a lot it seems like it'll be ok for a while. The fork still has lots of travel with my body leaned over it. The seat may also require replacing, but after today its hard to tell whats poor padding and whats me not being used to sitting on a saddle for that long. I'll wait until I have a few more hours on it before I judge.

Love the bike though, even if I have to avoid drops and jumps to avoid breaking parts. Only cost me $550, which is a bit cheaper than Kona or others from what I've seen. Anyway, good luck in your search, and welcome to the quest for thinner us's.

Cheers,
Jim

check out my progress at http://jimbo.weisefamily.com


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm considering one of these: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=311642

.... or the specialized HT stumpy 29r due out soon


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

You need to go on rec.bicycles.tech and read everything Chalo Colina has written. The guy is an engineer for Blue Origin. He weighs like 375lbs and he's broken both arms and his face in equipment failure caused bike crashes.


----------



## jimbobadoodle (Jul 23, 2007)

can you post a link please dude?
Cheers


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

The Wisdom of Chalo Colina


----------



## jimbobadoodle (Jul 23, 2007)

Cheers dude- I'll have a flick through


----------



## CrashGordon (Jun 24, 2007)

*Depends on your budget*

Biker Bob set up a Titus Motolite for me and I am 5'9" at 265lbs. He swapped out a bunch of parts and upgraded others....the bike is sweet and I am just getting to learn about single track riding.....You can find him on the Titus Forum.


----------



## dsurprise (Jan 17, 2007)

I tried buying off the shelf and it ended up costing me twice as much. I now have the strongest bike on planet earth and am loving every minute of it because I feel secure, safe and "light"
I spent alot of time doing resurch as well as testing the following parts. I bought off the shelf because I just wanted to get back to riding right NOW. This caused me alot of ...everything but enjoying the ride. Please just follow the recipe below if you can afford it, I have been given back the pleasure of riding while I'm getting back in shape.

large Surly KM frame
Saint crank
KH wheels built by Mike Curiak 
Surly hubs with solid axles
Raceface 31.8 handlebar and stem
Big Apple tires summer
WTB WeirWolf 2.55 winter
BMW Shin Burger pedels
Tompson Elite seatpost
Roto SABB bottom bracket
White Industries ENO 'Trials' Single-Speed Freewheel
Surly stainless steel chainring
Avid BB7 160mm rotor (do not go bigger, only causes adjustment issues)


----------



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)

Chameleon. I was 225 and beat the tar out of it.( till she was stolen)


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Knolly free radical sounds like it could be perfect. It's built for the more hardcore crowd.


----------



## badgermac (Apr 6, 2008)

I hard a hardrock sport at 355 as well and feel very secure on it. I'm doing more road riding right now in a suburban setting - haven' thad time to take it on trail yet.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

That Knolly is bangin! Did you guys see the one floating around on here. I wonder when they are going to start production. 

Way to go on getting into biking! Good Luck with your search!


----------



## ratontheloose (Oct 6, 2005)

*Should to go for a 29er if you can*

At 400 lbs. you going to have a hard time stopping with 26" tires. The much bigger contact patch of a 29" 2.5 exiwolf or alt. is going to make you feel a lot safer on anything steep or loose, and help you climbing over stuff. Feeling confident out there makes for a whole lot more fun. I've bought it bad because I couldn't stop where 180 lbers had no problems. Also rolling over small hits easier will be gentler on your bod, and your bike and wheels(therefore budget as well).

I'm 300lbs loaded up and ride Kris holm Unicycle rims, and they have been rock solid. The Stumpy 29er mentioned earlier would probably be a great choice.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

:skep: 

I guess it's true that you get better traction, and therefore better braking, with 29er tires than with 26er tires. 

However, I would never recommend a 29er for a 400lb dude. Get over the idea that bigger is better by default. Whatever works better is better.

There is a vast selection of burly 26er stuff. Even if you lost 100lbs, you'd still have a booger of a time with the available 29er suspension forks.

Technique will improve your braking way more than equipment. That said, it doesn't hurt to have large rotors and properly adjusted brakes. 

I'd recommend a Kona Hoss, a Banshee Morphine, a Surly Instigator, or any of the overbuilt dirt jumping/freeride hardtails out there. Get a 20mm front hub and a DMR trailblade fork (rigid) with a 20mm axle, so you won't have to swap front wheels when you upgrade to a suspension fork.

Ride the hell out of your tank-cycle, and go from there.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

29in. wheels would not be the strongest. I would definately get the Kona Hoss and as things break upgrade. A set of handbuilt wheels will last through several bikes so buy the best when the stock wheels go. Until then ride it like you stole it.


----------



## stretch68 (Oct 25, 2013)

*dont go crazy to start*








I am in at 350 got a trek 3700 to start unless your doing tracks and heavy riding don't go berserk on the money. but I am a very short clyde so you have more availability than me...I added grips pedals and saddle only to start .all in only 500 usd. if things break change them... but your riding at 400 maybe like me which is easy to start simply due to fitness levels. good luck


----------



## nate-roth (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm down to 280 from starting at 340 about 10 mos ago and would really advise you to look at a Surly Krampus. It's virtually indestructable and a lot faster than most people think it would be. Ive literally put hundreds if not thousands of tough miles on the Krampus with zero repoairs, zero wheel truing, and minimal maintenance. 

I also have a Salsa Spearfish, but wouldn't have bought it when I was over 300lb. On fast, flowy singletrack the Kramps is just as fast as the Spearfish imo.

Surprised all the people looking for beefy bikes never give the Krampus a thought.


----------

